
2017 EuroLLVM Developers' Meeting - matt_d
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL_R5A0lGi1AD12EbUChEnD3s51oqfZLe3
======
matt_d
\- Slides: [http://llvm.org/devmtg/2017-03/](http://llvm.org/devmtg/2017-03/)

\- Detailed program: [http://llvm.org/devmtg/2017-03/2017/02/20/accepted-
sessions....](http://llvm.org/devmtg/2017-03/2017/02/20/accepted-
sessions.html)

